# Field and Stream Contest



## Jim (Jul 24, 2008)

Field and stream gives away a surefire flashlight if they pick your game face picture. I have this flashlight it is awesome. You should enter your mug with a fish for a free chance of winning.

https://www.fieldandstream.com/indexhome.jsp

*First member to win a flashlight will win some replacement batteries and 3 select choice premium lures. Go get em and represent! :LOL2: *


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link... just submitted a few photos.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2008)

how many can you win?

LOL


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> how many can you win?
> 
> LOL



Just win one for now............... :mrgreen:


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 24, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> how many can you win?
> 
> LOL




:LOL2: Gettem Ahab!


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2008)

First member to win, I will send you 4 replacement batteries for the flashlight!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been in there for my biggest bass a while back and the picture of when I caught 2 bass at once on a crankbait, but I didn't win the light. Might as well keep trying


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input Jim!! I can't wait to win :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 24, 2008)

This contest has Esquireds name written all over it, people have come close but i dont think anyone has perfectly recreated one of his crazy fish catching faces


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh God...I will soon to be blinded by Esquired's new flashlight. If he does not win this, apparently this contest is fixed [-X


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

What the heck, I sent a pic yesterday. Not a big fish or a crazy face..............but I was smilin'  

Those SureFire's are nice!


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> What the heck, I sent a pic yesterday. Not a big fish or a crazy face..............but I was smilin'
> 
> Those SureFire's are nice!



They are awesome! Waterwings do you have one?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck, I sent a pic yesterday. Not a big fish or a crazy face..............but I was smilin'
> ...



Nope don't personally own one, but I've looked at them before. My brother has one he carries in his fire-fighting gear.

The Field & Stream giveaway flashlight is an E1L: https://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24263/sesent/00


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 25, 2008)

I had to break this one out and send em!

Incidently caught on none other than my x-rap from tinboats.net!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/revonator/Mikezor/IMG_2642.jpg


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol, good one! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I had to break this one out and send em!
> 
> Incidently caught on none other than my x-rap from tinboats.net!
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/revonator/Mikezor/IMG_2642.jpg



:LOL2:

If I was a judge at Field and Stream, that is the one I would pick!


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 25, 2008)

This was posted there today.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw that 8) . That's from the Fishin' Babe's area of the website :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, someone decided to post a Ky girl on the site: https://www.fieldandstream.com/article_gallery.jsp?ID=1000022416


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Well, someone decided to post a Ky girl on the site: https://www.fieldandstream.com/article_gallery.jsp?ID=1000022416




Wow! hubba hubba hubba!



It thought Kentucky girls looked like this :LOL2:
 
*JK*


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 27, 2008)

:shock: We give the ones that look like that a one-way bus ticket to other states, lol :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 27, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> :shock: We give the ones that look like that a one-way bus ticket to other states, lol :lol:



Yea but why do you always send them to Mississippi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 27, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: We give the ones that look like that a one-way bus ticket to other states, lol :lol:
> ...




Dang, the secret's out, lol!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 31, 2008)

That gallery is full of Tinboaters! Awesome :beer:

https://www.fieldandstream.com/article_gallery.jsp?ID=1000022435


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2008)

:beer: :beer: :beer: Awesome! =D> 

Did I miss anyone!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

That's pretty cool! Way to go to everyone who had there pic posted! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 31, 2008)

That's wild  . Ditto on the congrats to everyone that entered. Thanks for posting them, Jim! 8)


----------

